
The Jackal and the Donkey: How Stories Saved a People’s Identity - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/wilo-jackal-donkey-stories-bushmen/
======
dkhenry
What I find the most amazing about this story is the time scales we are
talking about. They mention the Ju/’hoansi had lived for 70,000 years in their
environment. I often wonder how long we could live with our current standard
of living. Even if we tried to espouse fully "sustainable" practices how long
could you maintain a modern society? I would say maybe 250 years, most likely
less.

